# Fish Chat On whatsapp



## peacocks

if u own a smartphone you can download the app whatsapp for free! its like bbm but for all platforms. i opened a bbm group recently and it has been really fun talking to everyone about fish on a daily and learning and helping others. but the thing about bbm is that its not cross platform compatible. so now im going mainstream with whatsapp because i broke my blackberry and now i got a samsung galaxy nexus. 

email me your number and ill add you to the group in the whatsapp app. See u in chat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SourGummy

bump for a good place to chat. Need more ppl joining thou


----------



## damsel_den

Come join it people !!


----------



## J_T

18 mins to post time (woodbine) so, sure, going to dl now

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

Dl'd and installed. Now what? Lol. User name is the same as here.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

Send Peacocks your cell number threw PM and he'll add you, he's the only one that can add


----------



## J_T

damsel_den said:


> Send Peacocks your cell number threw PM and he'll add you, he's the only one that can add


Done!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

Come on people!! Join!!!


----------



## J_T

Looked up this app on two other phones today, and they would have had to pay for the app..... One was a droid, the other an iphone

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

That sucks! It was free on my bb

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

Free on my arc. But 99 cents on he phones I looked at yesterday.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

Come-on people, .99 cents is nothing these days! Can't even buy a coffee for that!!!!


----------



## J_T

damsel_den said:


> Come-on people, .99 cents is nothing these days! Can't even buy a coffee for that!!!!


Coffee! Can't get a fish for that!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

Come on people , its a great place to sell and trade. I bought something yesterday that never hit the forum... What are YOU missing out on!


----------



## Tropicana

Its Like a little fish party in my phone!


----------



## J_T

damsel_den said:


> Come on people , its a great place to sell and trade. I bought something yesterday that never hit the forum... What are YOU missing out on!


Hows that doing in your tank

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacocks

whatsapp is free on android platforms. its a free app for all platforms. blackberry, android, and ios.


----------



## J_T

peacocks said:


> whatsapp is free on android platforms. its a free app for all platforms. blackberry, android, and ios.


As mentioned in an earlier post. I have looked it up for friends. They wanted 0.99$ for download.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson

It was free two weeks ago for iOS when I downloaded the app. Now as mentioned it's not free cost is $00.99


----------



## J_T

Sounds like it would make a good prize for photo contests. Cheap, and people would use it!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

Jackson said:


> It was free two weeks ago for iOS when I downloaded the app. Now as mentioned it's not free cost is $00.99


Hmm your not in the chat are you!?


----------



## peacocks

for android users u can just download the app off 4shared and install it on you phone in few seconds for free if it is a pay app. iphone u gotta jailbreak to get the app for free.


----------



## Jackson

damsel_den said:


> Hmm your not in the chat are you!?


No, I am not in the chat.


----------



## damsel_den

Jackson said:


> No, I am not in the chat.


Send peacocks your number and join! We need more ppl!


----------



## peacocks

bump. come join the group!


----------



## peacocks

bumppppp groups strong guys come join! shoot me your number and your in!


----------



## Flazky

omg I swapped to a new phone and miss fish chat =D add mee


----------



## peacocks

Flazky said:


> omg I swapped to a new phone and miss fish chat =D add mee


hey bud! i was wondering where u ran off to just left 

inbox me your new number ill add you asap


----------



## Ciddian

Awe. I don't have a cell. Ahh well  Have fun all.


----------



## peacocks

Ciddian said:


> Awe. I don't have a cell. Ahh well  Have fun all.


??????????????


----------



## Flazky

really? You dont have a cell phone? That is intense


----------



## Ciddian

Yup. My hubby does. But I don't have my own. It's pretty annoying since people don't seem to talk in groups or face to face anymore. LOL.

Maybe I can steal his phone and put the app on it.


----------



## Bantario

It's 2013....


----------



## Ciddian

Ya... and the cost of having a phone is much more than I can afford atm


----------



## Bantario

Ciddian said:


> Ya... and the cost of having a phone is much more than I can afford atm


Ahh sorry...


----------



## Ciddian

Naw that's cool  When things get better I can catch up! I'll see if I can get it on the hubbys phone


----------



## Jackson

Ciddian said:


> Naw that's cool  When things get better I can catch up! I'll see if I can get it on the hubbys phone


If I'm not mistaken you can add it to your Mac or pc


----------



## TankCla

Jackson said:


> If I'm not mistaken you can add it to your Mac or pc


Try it here: http://whatsapponpc.com/about/


----------



## tom g

*whatsapp*

i cant get it too load on the pc ,grrr


----------



## Ciddian

Ya it kept crashing out on me too.


----------



## peacocks

We will always b around let me know when you want in rolleyes:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeD

If your still interested it may be possible to install an android emulator on your pc and install whatsapp on that. If your interested I may be able to help out.


----------



## wilsonhopper

To chat about fish's on WhatsApp I think group is an better to chat about fish because this forum users has opportunity to join that group I know WhatsApp group is more then 250 members but we can increase this limit by downloading this gb whatsapp if you like to download and increase the group limit because this is a modified version of WhatsApp.


----------

